# Does Editions make a difference?



## jahmez (Nov 30, 2008)

I am looking into purchasing some prep material to study for the ME PE and I have been looking online for some of the material. I was wondering if there is a big difference between the new edition and the older edition of the same book? Or is it like with textbooks how they add in or change a couple of problems and call it a new edition?

For example:

On Amazon.com the MERM 10th edition is $39.99 used and the MERM 12th edition is $159.00 used.

Is it work it to buy the latest edition?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2008)

you need to check the codes and their revisions that are listed as the test basis and make sure that your reference materials are based on the same code. You don't want to be studying from an old reference if the codes for the test basis have been updated.

I don't know any of the specifics about the MERM or its editions.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 30, 2008)

The other thing to keep in mind is that the revisions to PPI's exam reference books are often based on changes to the NCEES test specifications.

I know nothing about ME exams, but PE exam prep materials is not something that I would go cheap on. I tend to think of it as an investment - you may never open it again, but that's the whole point. You don't want to. So get the best references you can. 10th to 12th edition could very well span some significant changes to the exam.


----------



## MechGuy (Dec 1, 2008)

Dleg said:


> The other thing to keep in mind is that the revisions to PPI's exam reference books are often based on changes to the NCEES test specifications.
> I know nothing about ME exams, but PE exam prep materials is not something that I would go cheap on. I tend to think of it as an investment - you may never open it again, but that's the whole point. You don't want to. So get the best references you can. 10th to 12th edition could very well span some significant changes to the exam.



I know some folks that used the 11th edition and did fine, but thats the earliest I would personally go for the MERM.


----------



## Matt-NM (Dec 1, 2008)

I used the 11th edition of MERM for the April 2008 test, and even back then the 12th had been out for some time. Personally, I would not chance using a version as old as the 10th.


----------



## jahmez (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I just find it ridiculous that for the MERM 12th edition buying it used it practically the same price as buying it brand new. Also, the 11th edition is just as expensive as the 12th edition. I was hoping that I could get around this by buying an older edition, but like other people mentioned I wouldn't want to be studying off of something that is outdated. *sigh* Well, I guess this could be an early Christmas present for me.


----------

